

Live Programming Language Popularity: GitHub vs. Stack Overflow - gerben
http://langpop.corger.nl/

======
moron4hire
I expected Processing to be higher. Well, I guess people who use Processing
aren't likely to even know what source control is, let alone Stack Overflow.

